# Limited time return of old models



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Starting saturday the 15th, the GW Webstore will offer old, out-of-production models for a limited time. Made to order. 

It will be a limited selection, but still... What models are YOU hoping to see? Hoping we'll see some of Inquisitor or BFG myself


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Guitar Marines. Definitely Guitar Marines.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Bretonnian units and maybe some Tomb Kings stuff.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That Chaos lord with the Kai gun


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kasrkins.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Haskanael said:


> Kasrkins.


Same here  except I'd like them to be plastic and not metal....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some of the d metal exarchs. I still love the pointing Dire Avenger and Dark Reaper with the web of skulls. The original metal blood claws would be nice too. The sgt in that box is one of my favourite SM minis ever.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love the original Patriach on the throne & the magus whispering in his ear & a few different Farseer models, maybe the Necromunda gangs??


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

BloodBowl 2nd Ed models, particularly the bloody snotlings which are so hard to find!

CtS


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see the prices on these OOP limited run models.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Can't wait to see the prices on these OOP limited run models.


Have you both kidneys?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Have you both kidneys?


I'm not holding my breath, but it would be nice if it wasn't worse than eBay for some of the OOP stuff.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I'm not holding my breath, but it would be nice if it wasn't worse than eBay for some of the OOP stuff.




You'd think they'd have to be less than the ebay rate. Otherwise why bother ordering from GW at all? Gotta make it worth our while and all that


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

If you think about it, models will be made to order and a sculpts are already made. They just might have spare stock of metal and this a perfect way to get rid of it. I could see them being cheaper than normal models to produce, because they don't have to produce stock of the item. 
I think it will be the same price as the current models with GW making a healthy profit. Squad of 5 around £20-25 and one model around £10. A special HQ might be £15 e.g. Lord Executioner. They could offer them for less, but since it is a limited run and they don't want to devalue existing models, I can't see it happening.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

@Haskanael and @Drohar appear to be in luck. Here's the list on the Warhammer Utrecht store's FB, this (first?) batch appears to be Imperial Guard focused, so I suspect others will follow.

LORD SOLAR MACHARIUS
CADIAN KASRKIN
KASRKIN STORM TROOPERS ASSLT WPNS
CATACHAN SLY MARBO
MORDIAN OFFICER
MORDIAN AUTOCANNON
MORDIAN GRENADE LAUNCHER
MORDIAN MISSILE LAUNCHER
MORDIAN LASCANNON
STEEL LEGION COMMISSAR
CAPTAIN AL'RAHEM
TALLARN CAPTAIN
TALLARN LASCANNON
TALLARN ASSAULT WEAPONS
COMMANDER CHENKOV
VALHALLAN OFFICER SWORD & PISTOL
VALHALLAN SERGEANT
VALHALLAN COMMS
VALHALLAN HEAVY BOLTER
VALHALLAN AUTOCANNON
VALHALLANS WITH SPECIAL WEAPONS
ASTRA MILITARUM CREW
TECHPRIEST ENGINSEER


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> @Haskanael and @Drohar appear to be in luck. Here's the list on the Warhammer Utrecht store's FB, this (first?) batch appears to be Imperial Guard focused, so I suspect others will follow.
> 
> LORD SOLAR MACHARIUS
> CADIAN KASRKIN
> ...


my wallet is weeping right now, the Kasrkin assault weapons are going to be a necesity and the Astra Militarum crew will make a fine objective marker


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's great that they are doing this, but if that list is correct, why just do it with all the support choices? Are they completely ignoring the fact that to use any of the above options, you gotta have the regular infantry squads for those armies to build your army around?


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Yay! Finally I can get Kasrkin models!
@Khorne's Fist you can still buy Valhallan, Mordian, Steel Legion, Tallarn and Catachan squads from GW webstore. (they are GW webstore exclusives)


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's great that they are doing this, but if that list is correct, why just do it with all the support choices? Are they completely ignoring the fact that to use any of the above options, you gotta have the regular infantry squads for those armies to build your army around?


Because the normal squads are still available and never actually went OOP?

Mordian Iron Guard squad

Steel Legion squad

Tallarn squad

Valhallan squad

are all still on the GW site.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah. I thought all the metals had been axed.


----------

